# Linux overclock tools



## pt (Jul 27, 2006)

Does ATITOOL, Systool and Rivatuner work on Linux?
When version 10 of Suse come out i will get it working (read a review that it's pretty simle to work with it), so i need to know if my favourite programs, especially ATITOOL work on it
Thanks


----------



## randomperson21 (Jul 27, 2006)

Good question.

Obviously, ATITool and all windows apps won't run natively. They will have to run under emulation.

ATITool might run under WINE, but i'm not entirely sure, because i'm assuming it does some pretty low-level hardware stuff, and i'm not sure if wine can emulate it.

As for games under linux, i haven't had much success. The primary problem i encountered was getting 3d acceleration enabled on the card, as well as installing the drivers. I don't kno about ATI linux drivers, but Nvidia linux drivers were a pain in the ass to install.

Also, i doubt any of your current games will work well, if they work at all, under emulation. it requires too much overhead. Although i believe the Quake and Unreal engines have Linux variants, but i'm not too sure how to make those work.

You have to keep in mind that Linux runs a completely differnet kernel than windows, so anything written natively for windows will not run at all under a linux platform without emulation. And emulation is, 99% of the time, a heck of a lot slower than running it native.

Personally, i view linux as more of a workstation operating system, not so much gaming and overclocking. But it is exremely easy to dual boot, and have linux and windows. that way, you can go in and fiddle with linux, then boot back into windows to play all your games. the best of both worlds!


----------



## AsphyxiA (Oct 20, 2006)

the live CD Overclockix, helps with stability, not sure if it has any overclocking tools for your video card whcich i assume is what you want


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Oct 20, 2006)

There are no native versions. And I highly doubt it could run emulated since the drivers are different.


----------



## Migons (Oct 24, 2006)

NVIDIA Linux driver has hidden overclocking capabilities similar to Windows drivers (Coolbits tweak). You can enable it by adding following line to Device section in the xorg.conf:


```
Option "Coolbits" "1"
```

A label called "Clock Frequencies" should appear to nvidia-settings. For ATI cards, you're basicly out of overclocking - the ATI Linux drivers suck anyway.

PS. There's also available an application called NVClock. Check this out:
http://www.linuxhardware.org/nvclock/


----------



## Death Knight (Dec 31, 2006)

*ATI Fan speed - Tempature sensor for Linux*

Hi, I am interested to do it. But I don't know about ati hardware, specialy where can I found address of the sensor chip. Do you know how can I reach ATI sensor chip? (I have X800XL PCIexpress )

Thanks.


----------

